# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Kujtimet pafund - ndarja poezi 2010

## Fiori

*Kujtimet pafund*

Në tryezë, vendosa dy gota,
hapa nje shishe shampanjë.
Përpjekjet e mia të kota,
pa ty, rri kokë mënjanë
Buzët e tua, ku janë?

Dhe pakëz e trishtë rri gota,
ku buzët i vije dikur,
buzët e tua të plota,
plot jetë, plot hire dhe nur
Pa ty kam ftohtë, si gur.

Pas kaq kohe, bashkkur të rrimë,
një mbrëmje dhe gotën do pish,
me fund, kujtimet do pimë,
nga e para, tia nisim sërish
Po kur, kur vallë do tvish?

Do ta bëj një shtrat me zambakë,
në të, të shtrihesh, të rrish,
prej aromës së tyre e dehur,
buzët e mija ti thithsh

Do të ta zhvesh fustanin e bardhë,
bërme petale kumbulle, molle,
të nuhasim prej tyre aromën,
aromën që tek unë ti solle

Do ndërtoj prej zemrës një varkë,
rrotull botës ti biemë,
bashkë me ditë, me natë,
nën yjet e jugut të vemë

Me duar do ta hap dhe një gropë,
të ligat atje ti groposim,
një tjetër si ti ska në botë,
në botën ku ëmbël ne lozim

Pastaj le të bëhet çtë bëhet,
le të vijë dhe vdekja po deshi,
do tiki me zemrën në duar,
me vdekjen zënë prej veshi 

Nga pas do të tlë ty mirnjohjen,
dhe dashurinë e mbjellë si pemë,
ku e strukur do gjesh gjithnjë mbrojtje,
kur shirat e dhimbjes të zenë.

Lëvozhgën gërvishtja paksa,
stinës me gjethe të rënë,
të ndjesh, me shpirt gjith çtë dha,
Serxhio që tash të ka lënë.

Mos eja mbi varr të më qash,
por këngës ti merrja për mua,
kujto çmë dhe e çtë dhashë,
kur lëvozhgën ta gërvishtish me thua

Kam dashur të tjera para teje,
po shpirtit, ti dritë veç më sjell.
Nëse ato ishin kërcelli me gjithgjethe,
Ti  je trëndafili mbi kërcell.

----------

